# to save embedded online videos



## Ishan (Aug 7, 2006)

i have posted this coz someone in soft. troub. section wanted this...i have provided the link to this there.

ok I got this from techtalkz.com  once...and i saved this tutorial...even someone have posted the samething in this forum...
Well i searched boht the places but wasnt able to find..
finally i decided to post what i copied...and it even worked...
So pls everyone this is not my work...and dont tell me that i have copied it ..coz i know i have!

here it is..
  Now first install this software to manage video downloads.

  1)Now first install this software to manage video downloads. *NetTransport*(1.67 Mb) - a download program specifically designed for this purpose,
  it allows fast and reliable downloading by making multiple connections to the
  server hosting the stream, available at;

  *www.xi-soft.com/download.htm
 here download the fist software coming under the unicode section(win XP) or ANSI section(WIn 98).
  After downloading install this software first.

  2) Now download the *Net Transport opera plugin*(20.9 Kb) in the same list below. Now read the Readme.txt file in it. Then copy all the three files in the following folder in ur PC and restart mozilla fire fox..

*C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins *

 Now the method to download video:

  1). Open the page the video is displayed on in the Firefox browser.

2. Rightclick on a blank space on that page near to the video display. Click on "View Page Info". Then click on the "Media" tab.

 Scroll down the Media tab untill you see a media objecy of the type "Embed".
Select this object, and then copy the url of this object from the lower part of the window. The url will be typically looking something like:

  mms://somesite.com/media/abc.wmv
  (where the stream is hosted by the website)

  OR

  mms://xx.server.com/media//full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh
  (where the stream is hosted by a third party server)


  3. Open NetTransport, click on the "*Job*" tab, and then right click in the client area (open  white space on the right) and select "*New Download*".

  4. In the "Add new download" window, paste the url you copied into the "*url*" box. Then, copy the url of the page the streaming video
  was displayed on into the "*Referrer*" box (this is sent in the request to the server, making the server believe that the request
  from the stream is in fact coming from the original web page, not your computer).

If the stream is hosted by the same website that allows
  you to view the stream, (e.g in the Embedded url, the hostname is the name of the site, and not a third party server)

you may need to enter your username and password in the appropriate boxes in the "Add new download" window,
  but I've seldom found this to be the case.

So, if the original webpage we had was:

  *somesite.com/videos/abc.htm

  and the embedded url we found was:

  mms://xx.server.com/media/full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh


  Now we're ready, just hit the "OK" button.

Other Notes;

  "*You do not have permission to access this file on this server*": Sometimes, you will see this message if your download of a video stops mid-download. This is usually because the server hosting the streaming video uses a session ID in the url, which changes regularly to protect the video. For example, the url might change from:

  "mms://xx.server.com/mediafull/abc.wmv?TOKENID=xx7X7JADh"

  to:

  "mms://xx.server.com/media/full/abc.wmv?TOKENID=92Cjj)9832"

  If this happens, resuming your download is simple; just re-visit the  original page and copy the new Embedded URL.


**Some site may give errors like right click is not allowed. for this we downloaded the opera plugin also..but still sometimes it may not help.

Ok..
Then try this...and see dont make mistake in copying the url and the referrer site.(dont interchange the links with each other.)Then tell me abt the results.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 7, 2006)

VideoDownloader does the job much simpler. The steps are:
-Copy URL
-Head to Videodownloader.net
-Paste URL
-Get link to download.

Simple ,isnt it?


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 7, 2006)

thnx 4 da tut , it has really solved my problem

DeSmOnD dAvId method is also good


----------



## mediator (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice info


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

both of them r good


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> VideoDownloader does the job much simpler. The steps are:
> -Copy URL
> -Head to Videodownloader.net
> -Paste URL
> ...



LOL


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 25, 2006)

thanxxxx a lot for the great info,but if they wanted us to download the videos,they would just put up the links so isn't it sorta illegal?
i am now an APPRENTICE,woooohoooooooo!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2006)

well i use Opera 9.01. I watched the latest  NFS Carbon Video, in the browser  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=296275#post296275  ,
 I've copied a file(9.73MB) from "cache" folder in opera's intall dir. which i think is that video, the file has ".flv extension. Can anyone help me on how to convert this file to view in winamp/WMP...
_________________________________
EDITED
_________________________________

I've converted that ".flv" file to a ".wmv" using this s/w-= "Ultra Video To Flash Converter"


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Aug 30, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> VideoDownloader does the job much simpler. The steps are:
> -Copy URL
> -Head to Videodownloader.net
> -Paste URL
> ...



Can we download streaming audio files from site???


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 30, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> thanxxxx a lot for the great info,but if they wanted us to download the videos,they would just put up the links so isn't it sorta illegal?
> i am now an APPRENTICE,woooohoooooooo!!!


Probably not... It gets d/led to our cache anyway, so this is just a more direct way of getting the same thing.

P.S. - I think VideoDownloader does not work with all sites


----------

